# Palos Verdes bike shops?



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings SoCal RBRers. I have a buddy who lives in the PV area. He just borrowed a road bike to start training for the Tour de Palm Springs century in February. I'm going to be doing the TPS with him, but I live in Texas. He's a complete newbie and needs a good LBS in the PV area for clothing, shoes, bike fit, good group rides, etc. I thought I would post on this forum for any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*PV Bicycle Center* ( http://pvbike.com) is right in the middle of the Palos Verdes Peninusla. They are also one of the "Specialized Concept Stores". Overall, I think they are fairly decent.

*Bike Palace* ( http://www.thebikepalace.com ) is just east of PV, in San Pedro, but I have no experience with them.

Slightly further south, in Manhattan Beach, there are 
-- *Ted Ernst Cycles* (AFAIK, no website) tel. (310) 545-3000.
-- *Helens Cycles* (http://helenscycles.com ), a smaller regional chain. 

For moderate pace group rides, take a look at www.southbaywheelmen.org . While the club has a "race culture" , they have rides departing every Saturday at 9am from Catalina Coffe House in Redondo Beach. Usually various 30-40 mile rides thru the hilly PV Peninsula. While portions of those rides sometimes get a bit "hammer-ish", they are "no-drop" rides with several regroup points, so it's a good way for people in fair condition to get fitter.

good luck!


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

tom_h said:


> *PV Bicycle Center* ( http://pvbike.com) is right in the middle of the Palos Verdes Peninusla. They are also one of the "Specialized Concept Stores". Overall, I think they are fairly decent.
> 
> *Bike Palace* ( http://www.thebikepalace.com ) is just east of PV, in San Pedro, but I have no experience with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll pass this along.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

To avoid confusing your PV friend, I just noted that "Ted Ernst Cycles" may have changed their name to "Ted's Manhattan Cycles" ... original owner retired & sold the shop a few years ago.


----------

